# Java Moss on sand



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you guys have any experience with java moss growing on just a sand substrate? will it stay down once it starts growing or constantly come up. Im trying to get a little carpet going in my p tank. Thanks ps. Tahitian moon sand if that helps


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Usually best to attach it to mesh or similiar for a carpet effect and prevent it getting shifted around the tank. Java moss tends to get long and straggly when grown this way however and you'll need to cut it back to create an even lawn and prevent bottom moss from browning. There are better options for a good lawn(glosso, HC etc) but how successfully you can grow them will depend on lighting, substrate, CO2 etc. Someone like Dippy can probably give you some pointers.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

javqa moss isnt a carpet plant really. You could spread lava rock cunks and havi it grow on it but it will grow like a bush and not out like carpet plants. somethign like cryps could be nice. They are low light and they are plants with leaves not grass or moss. If you got a decent ammount it coudl be cool.


----------

